# Confusion on ICD-9 for confusion



## Radcoder1313 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anybody have suggestions on how to code confusion when it is not related to psychosis (298.9)?  Are there different codes for the elderly and say someone who may have suffered a stroke?  I appreciate any help.


----------



## codinggreen (Feb 7, 2009)

*Ams*

   I use 78097, altered mental status.  Dx 78097 was added in the ICD-9 2007.  I am not quite sure if I remember this right but if you have access on the "ED Coding Alert" publication archives, an article stated to use 78097 for confusion not related to psychosis.


----------

